

Optimally plan your Christmas meals with PingPots - idunning
http://pingpots.com

======
gus_massa
If this is your personal project, you should add “Show HN:” to the title. This
draws more attention and feedback (sometimes a little harsh).

------
idunning
Just a little hacked together holiday project, interested to hear how you find
it useful/useless!

